# new to lotion making



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i have been making soap for a long time but have never made lotion. :/ for those of you that do, is it worth it in the long run. do you sell as much lotion as you do soap or more. is it easy to do. i have only used bases that i purchase but never am completely satisfied with the texture. just considering my options. i really like the convenience of bases but not the idea that its not completely made by me. does that make sense?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It sells well for me, and I don't mind making it. That said, I would not make it if I was still in my kitchen because I would be worried about contamination (we have lots of pets and kids and such running around). I have a dedicated soaping space now. I would not call it easy, but it's not terrible. Somewhat more intimidating than soap and you need to be clean, clean, clean. I make a 5000gm batch and it takes the whole day, start-to-finish, but that is not all hands-on time. There are ways to do it that would be somewhat faster, but this works for me. And it is nice to be able to offer a lotion that I'm proud of that is made by me, with milk from my goats.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I use Barb's recipe. Easy as pie! (Well...easier for me--I can't make a pie to save my life!! LOL) Takes me an hour to make a batch (24-4oz bottles). Zippidy-Do-Done. 
If I didn't have it at my last show, I'd have lost money.  Sold more than soap and other stuff combined.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

The only lotion I make right now is a foot cream. I hate making lotion! For me, it's the prep time that takes forever (I do it in my kitchen - no dogs in the house, no kids here). Getting my work area as clean as possible, washing and air drying, spraying all utensils/bowls with alcohol, letting it air dry again. That is the part I hate the most. Once that's ready, it's rather fun.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok you all have convinced me! I will stick with the bases and add what I want. My time is limited and it sounds like homemade is time consuming. Thanks to all!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I often sell more lotion than soap. It takes all day because I have to let it cool before I can add the preservative. I just have to be sure I am around all day on lotion making days. It is not hard but does take time to develop your specific formula. 
I feel it is worth the time to make the lotion and promote my goat milk products.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

I sell more lotion around the holidays, and I also think it is well worth my time to make it.. but then I make about five gallons at a time.. have to.. its a big seller here in Michigan...I don't mind making it but then I also have a soap room.. so I can spray everything down, and cover with clean paper towels..
LaNell, you don't have to wait all day to cool it down.. set in ice bath in sink.. 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Same as Barb, I make 5 gallons at a time. I have been selling some of it also in bulk, said I would never do that, never say never  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

I do sell in bulk, but always worry about what may happen to it after it leaves here.. I mean if they introduce bacteria into it.. and it spoils.. that scares me because my farm name is attached to it.. But I don't sell to to many people that way.. Only in Michigan now too, to folks that want to pick it up.. won't ship it bulk..


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

OMGosh. I bought 2 lotion bars from Tam and I used one. It is awesome! I am a believer of lotion bars now. But I do have a question. Since lotions are susceptible to spoilage does that hold true for the bars?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The bars don't have any liquid (ie, water or milk, etc) in them, so no, the won't spoil. Depending on the oils, they could possibly become rancid over time. Adding Vitamin E would help somewhat with that, and using oils and butters with a long shelf life.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

MRFBarbara said:


> I sell more lotion around the holidays, and I also think it is well worth my time to make it.. but then I make about five gallons at a time.. have to.. its a big seller here in Michigan...I don't mind making it but then I also have a soap room.. so I can spray everything down, and cover with clean paper towels..
> LaNell, you don't have to wait all day to cool it down.. set in ice bath in sink..
> Barb


I have no ice in my soap kitchen. Frig is full of ingredients and freezer is full of shea butter. So I let it cool naturally. 
Guess if it freezes here during Christmas I can make lotion and it will cool QUICKLY since my soap ktichen has AC but no heat other than an electric heater.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I actually don't mind all that much that it takes the whole day. I'm home most of the time anyway and I can take my time and make sure that I don't mess anything up. For example, I do my heat and hold in two of those big black soup kettles like you see at a buffet when you go to a restaurant. I'm sure it takes longer that way because it gets to temp more slowly than if I did it in a double boiler on the stove but I don't have to worry about anything boiling over, and if I have to leave and can't get back and check it for a bit, no big deal.


----------

